# Found up rainbow beach



## Porkbones (Jun 5, 2014)

So my mate sent me a couple of pics of this snake he found up past Sunshine Coast ways.sprry bout the quality of the pics


----------



## ssnakeboyy (Jun 5, 2014)

Looks like a juvenile coastal carpet python. Typical head shape and neck/body pattern of the species including body shape etc.


----------



## Porkbones (Jun 5, 2014)

ssnakeboyy said:


> Looks like a juvenile coastal carpet python. Typical head shape and neck/body pattern of the species including body shape etc.



Are they typical colourings tho for a juvenile coastal


----------



## ssnakeboyy (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes, generally the babies start off brighter in colouring and darken up as they get older. Some are more orange than others when hatched but may end up looking the same when older.

- - - Updated - - -

As you can see the in the shot where the snake is coiled it is alot brighter in colour the head photo. You can see the back pigment coming through. The darker photo was taken about 5 months after the first.


----------



## Porkbones (Jun 5, 2014)

ssnakeboyy said:


> Yes, generally the babies start off brighter in colouring and darken up as they get older. Some are more orange than others when hatched but may end up looking the same when older.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> As you can see the in the shot where the snake is coiled it is alot brighter in colour the head photo. You can see the back pigment coming through. The darker photo was taken about 5 months after the first.



Oh wow that's a big difference.


----------

